
Reddit quiety switches to encryption by default - SimplyUseless
https://np.reddit.com/r/redditdev/comments/39zje0/reddit_will_soon_only_be_available_over_https/
======
hobarrera
"quietly".

The link points to their announcement.

~~~
Mithaldu
Keep in mind that that was only posted in the dev sub reddit, not on any site-
wide thing.

